# Vintage Kitchen Tools We No Longer Use



## Meanderer

Can you remember any of these?
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/09/12/vintage-kitchen-tools_n_1874776.html


----------



## Glinda

I remember the aluminum ice trays but none of the others.  The ice trays remind me of when we had to "defrost the fridge" - what a chore!


----------



## Cookie

Thing on the left looks like a 60s cheese slicer.


----------



## Pappy

Also these:


----------



## NancyNGA

Most of the utensils in that link are *after* my time.     I want that pot strainer!  

Somewhere in the house I think I still have one of each of these. 
Tomato press?  Cheese grater?  Never used them.


----------



## applecruncher

Was gonna say eggbeater, but Pappy posted a pic.

I also remember my mom using a meat grinder to make ham salad. Attached to table or counter with a bolt.


----------



## AZ Jim

NancyNGA said:


> Most of the utensils in that link are *after* my time.     I want that pot strainer!
> 
> Somewhere in the house I think I still have one of each of these.
> Tomato press?  Cheese grater?  Never used them.



The top one is a potato ricer, the bottom a meat grinder for making ground beef.











[/QUOTE]


----------



## applecruncher

Mom's meat grinder looked like this one:

http://www.wayfair.com/Weston-10-De...=75698925660&gclid=CIqwieX008QCFY-HaQod_ZkAoQ


----------



## Josiah




----------



## AZ Jim

I have no idea how that happened.


----------



## AZ Jim

applecruncher said:


> Mom's meat grinder looked like this one:
> 
> http://www.wayfair.com/Weston-10-De...=75698925660&gclid=CIqwieX008QCFY-HaQod_ZkAoQ



Yes so did ours.  The one illustrated is held doen as you feed meat into the "bell" and turn handle it grinds. The other style was better.


----------



## Josiah




----------



## applecruncher

Nice pics, Josiah.


----------



## Falcon

AZ Jim said:


> The top one is a potato ricer, the bottom a meat grinder for making ground beef.



The top one is a potato ricer, the bottom a meat grinder for making ground beef.











[/QUOTE]


The top one is a potato ricer, the bottom a meat grinder for making ground beef.











[/QUOTE]

The top is a potato ricer, the bottom a meat grinder for makin ground beef.[/QUOTE]

 Jim, that bottom thing is a cheese grater, if I'm not mistaken. Could be for spices also.


----------



## AZ Jim

You could be right.  The top one I am confident in.


----------



## ndynt

I can attest to the second one being a cheese grater.  One of my childhood chores was grating the parmesan and romano cheese.  So I got very well acquainted with that kitchen tool.


----------



## Meanderer

Glinda said:


> I remember the aluminum ice trays but none of the others.  The ice trays remind me of when we had to "defrost the fridge" - what a chore!


I remember an Ice cream mix that came in a envelope that we mixed and poured into these trays, after removing the dividers. Put them in the freezer, and later scooped it out.  We had a very small freezer compartment.


----------



## Ameriscot

applecruncher said:


> Was gonna say eggbeater, but Pappy posted a pic.
> 
> I also remember my mom using a meat grinder to make ham salad. Attached to table or counter with a bolt.



Mine had a meat grinder as well.


----------



## Ameriscot

Josiah said:


> View attachment 16545
> 
> View attachment 16546



Your kitchen?  Very nice!


----------



## Ameriscot

No idea the age of these coffee grinders but I love antiques so they decorate my windowsill. 



My scale that's a bit different from the bulky ones pictured:


----------



## Pappy

Grandma used a flour sifter quite often. Now they are in antique stores.


----------



## Meanderer

My Wife's Grandma had a setup similar to this in her Kitchen cupboard to dispense flour.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

In the pic first posted of the three items,the middle one is an angel food cake cutter. People in the 70`s used them to comb their "afros".

I just unpacked a box of my mom`s things last year (she passed away in 1991) and her old meat grinder was in there. I haven`t used it yet but I will eventually. Maybe make some corned beef or roast beef hash or something.

And the old flour sifter brings back awesome memories! My sister and I used to go out on the back lawn very early in the mornings when we were about 3 & 5 and grind up garden snails that were on the dewy lawn. Great fun lol!


----------



## Cookie




----------



## Temperance

Wonderful picture Josiah.  Thank you.


----------



## Temperance

Josiah said:


> View attachment 16547



Just beautiful, Josiah........


----------



## maddyathome

applecruncher said:


> Mom's meat grinder looked like this one:
> 
> http://www.wayfair.com/Weston-10-De...=75698925660&gclid=CIqwieX008QCFY-HaQod_ZkAoQ



Yes, my mother had one too, and I recently bought a new one for myself although I haven't used it yet.  I was yearning for the English Shepherds pie which is the best when made with the remains of Sundays roast beef which can only be minced with one of these.  It simply doesn't taste the same with shop bought raw mince.

Mince your cold cooked beef, fry up some diced onions & carrot, add minced beef & stock or gravy, top with mashed potato which you must rough up with a fork to get a nice crust, then bake in oven until browned.

I rarely have enough people here to justify buying a joint of beef but I will do it soon!


----------



## maddyathome

ndynt said:


> I can attest to the second one being a cheese grater.  One of my childhood chores was grating the parmesan and romano cheese.  So I got very well acquainted with that kitchen tool.



Me too, but honestly I think a normal flat or round grater works better and is easier to clean.


----------



## Kadee

Josiah said:


> View attachment 16545
> 
> View attachment 16546


Hi  Josiah ..Is the blue machine a toothbrush / Mouth wash machine ? I have one the same , due to having receding  gums ,they are good


----------



## Meanderer

What I thought at first was a branding iron from the circle eight ranch....turned out to be a potato masher.


----------



## jujube

The one on the bottom is definitely a hard cheese grater.  

My mom had one of those meat grinders...she also made "ham salad" but used bologna instead of ham.  I remember being astounded that people actually made it out of ham.  To this day, I cringe at the sight of bologna.  

And then there was the Foley Food Mill, that pureed things with a big flat blade that moved around the colander part of the bowl.  My mom has always mourned that she didn't have one any longer and I found one a few years ago in an antique shop.   She uses it all the time for applesauce and the like.  

Remember when moms had a coke bottle with a "spray-cork" to sprinkle clothes before ironing them?  Remember when people _ironed_?  

I have (and use) my grandmother's pyramid-style grater.  I've lost a few knuckle chunks using that, I'll tell you....


----------



## Butterfly

EEEEEWWW!  I remember ironing, and I remember sprinkling clothes, and starching them.  I gave up ironing years ago.  It it needs ironing, I don't need it!   In my youth, I ironed and starched enough Army fatigues to more than last a lifetime.  Horrible task!

I was down at my neighbor's the other day, and she was ironing sheets!!!  YIKES!  I didn't know anybody still did that.  I NEVER did that -- fatigues and dress shirts were quite anough for me thank you.


----------



## maddyathome

Butterfly said:


> EEEEEWWW!  I remember ironing, and I remember sprinkling clothes, and starching them.  I gave up ironing years ago.  It it needs ironing, I don't need it!   In my youth, I ironed and starched enough Army fatigues to more than last a lifetime.  Horrible task!
> 
> I was down at my neighbor's the other day, and she was ironing sheets!!!  YIKES!  I didn't know anybody still did that.  I NEVER did that -- fatigues and dress shirts were quite anough for me thank you.



Nothing like a newly made bed with quality cotton crisply ironed sheets Butterfly! You should treat yourself - get someone else to iron them!


----------



## Meanderer

Very striking!


----------



## AprilSun

I am glad to know that I'm not the only one that HATES to iron and doesn't do it! We had to do the ironing when we were kids and Mom starched the clothes and had us to sprinkle them when we were ironing. She also had the meat grinder, flour sifter, and the ice trays.


----------



## Butterfly

Pappy said:


> Grandma used a flour sifter quite often. Now they are in antique stores.



Geez, I still have a flour sifter!


----------



## RadishRose

The one on the bottom was called I believe, the Mouli Grater. A neighbor had one.


----------



## RadishRose

Yes, my mother ironed and sprinkled with that spray-cork. The clothes were then tightly rolled to stay damp while waiting for their turn. Now and then a few dampened rolls sat in the fridge overnight to finish next day. How bizarre, now that I Think about it.


----------



## Kathy G in MI

I have my mother in laws, we used it not too long ago.


----------



## jujube

Butterfly said:


> EEEEEWWW!  I remember ironing, and I remember sprinkling clothes, and starching them.  I gave up ironing years ago.  It it needs ironing, I don't need it!   In my youth, I ironed and starched enough Army fatigues to more than last a lifetime.  Horrible task!



OMG, ironing fatigues and khakis......   All the creases had to be in _exactly _the right place and some had to run though an insignia patch (but the patch couldn't be creased, of course).  Iron in one hand, can of spray starch in the other hand.  Too bad Army wives didn't get a Distinguished Ironing Medal.


----------



## John C

Potato ricer keeps showing up as an answer in crosswords.  I had never seen one, so thanks for the pictures..


----------



## Susie

Butterfly said:


> Geez, I still have a flour sifter!


Not in antique stores here, just bought a new one at Safeway.
I think you need one when you're baking from scratch!


----------



## Susie

Remember and still have most of the kitchen tools mentioned!
But where is the Spaetzle maker? Mine is red and beautiful, sent to me from Bavaria.
Just love "Spaetzle", sadly have never used the "Spaetzle maker" even once, languishing in the cupboard.


----------



## QuickSilver

This is the kind of potato masher I STILL use..


----------



## Cookie

I have this one too, and it's new.


----------



## RadishRose

Here is mine:


----------



## Butterfly

jujube said:


> OMG, ironing fatigues and khakis......   All the creases had to be in _exactly _the right place and some had to run though an insignia patch (but the patch couldn't be creased, of course).  Iron in one hand, can of spray starch in the other hand.  Too bad Army wives didn't get a Distinguished Ironing Medal.



If anyone ever deserved that medal it was ME.  Except no spray starch, it wasn't stiff enough.  You had to soak the fatigues in liquid starch (I remember it was blue stuff), then hang out to dry.  THEN, bring back in, sprinkle and iron. This was back in the days when fatigues had to practically stand up by  themselves if they were properly done.  Later on, they got easier-to-  manage fatigues.   And you're right about those patches!  Khakis were almost as bad.  Sounds like you did this too.   YUCK!!!!


----------



## Butterfly

Susie said:


> Remember and still have most of the kitchen tools mentioned!
> But where is the Spaetzle maker? Mine is red and beautiful, sent to me from Bavaria.
> Just love "Spaetzle", sadly have never used the "Spaetzle maker" even once, languishing in the cupboard.



I have one too.  I got mine when we were stationed in Germany and I learned how great spaetzle is.  A nice German lady showed me how to make it!


----------

